# [SOLVED] Dziwne problemy z Gentoo i zarzadzaniem pamiecia.

## keman

Hej  :Wink: 

Od ok. roku, mam jakies dziwne problemy z Gentoo.

I z gory zaznaczam, ze uparcie probowalem je rozwiazac, przez gruntowne przeszukiwanie forum, a nawet drukrotna instalacje Gentoo (!), co z pozoru moze sie wydawac idiotyczne, ale przy moich problemach z systemem wcale nie dziwne  :Wink: 

Chwilami juz myslalem, ze moze to normalnego dla Linuksa, ale inni uzytkownicy mowili ze u nich dziala jak powinno.

Myslalem ze mam jakies problemy ze sprzetem, ale ostatnio zainstalowalem Arch Linux, z ktorym nie mialem zadnych problemow i pewnie bym na nim zostal, gdyby nie denerowowal mnie troche pacman po tak poteznym narzedziu jakim jest portage.

Po pierwsze, moje Gentoo strasznie dziwnie zarzadza pamiecia.

Naczytalem sie sporo o zarzadzaniu pamiecia przez *NIX'a, lecz tak jak u mnie w Gentoo napewno byc nie powinno.

Moj problem wyglada tak, ze przy dluzszym uptime Gentoo, system zaczyna zajmowac naprawde duzo pamieci.

Nie przejmowalbym sie tym, bo rozumiem ze bufory to dobra rzecz, ale do czasu az system nie zaczyna swapowac.

A swapuje u mnie, przy dluzszym uptime, zwlaszcza teraz, gdy uzywam GNOME (dawniej FVWM).

Co dziwne, swiezo odpalone Gentoo (uslugi takie jak alsa, mpd, mpdscribble, dbus, fetchmail) i GNOME z gajim zajumuja jakies ~100MB pamieci.

Odpalam firefoxa, otwieram sporo stron, rowniez we flashu i niemam problemow.

Wystarczy jednak, ze zrobie to samo po kilku godzinach pracy komputera i juz komputer zacznie swapowac.

Zeby bylo smieszniej, zamkne Firefoxa i ram zwolni sie (przy ciagle dzialajacym GNOME) do poziomu nawet 60MB zajetego, a swapu bede mial zajete ok. 100MB.

Wystarczy ze wyjdzie z xorg i w czystej konsoli, free -m pokaze mi taki oto piekny widok

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           503        167        336          0          0        150

-/+ buffers/cache:         16        487

Swap:          243          3        239

```

Mam 512MB ramu, partycje swap 256MB (kiedys mialem SWAP 1GB, 128MB, krotko mowiac kombinowalem), probowalem juz ustawiac SWAPPINESS (aktualnie mam vm.swappiness = 20 ).

Zauwazylem ze strasznie zasobozerny jesli chodzi o pamiec jest u mnie emerge --sync, uzycie pamieci potrafi wzrosnac nawet o 150MB.

Rowniez zrozumialbym to, gdyby pamiec w razi potrzeby zwolnila sie, lecz tak sie nie dzieje - zamiast tego system zaczyna swapowac.

Ponad tydzien korzystalem z Archa, z odpalonym GNOME, i po nawet 4dniowym uptime mialem zajete ~250MB ramu, wszystko dzialalo niebywale zwawo.

A na archu korzystalem z doklanie tego samego kernela co na Gentoo (przenioslem go bezposrednio).

Moje flagi na Gentoo sa raczej wyjatkowo spokojne

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe" 

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

A oto moje emerge --info

http://wklej.org/id/ba50b1f637

Generalnie przerzucilbym sie na Archa, gdyby nie (jak dla mnie) portage i lepsza konfigurowalnosc Gentoo...

Niemam juz pomyslu co z tym zrobic, myslalem nad instalacja Gentoo z march=i686, lecz niewiem czy ma to jakis sens, skoro inni uzytkownicy mowia ze na takich flagach jak ja nie maja zadnych problemow...

Post troche przydlugawy, ale jak juz pisalem, problem mam nie od dzis  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

nie wiem co to, ale nie napisales w jaki sposob szukales rozwiazania,

ja bym zaczal... od np. wsadzenia jaja archa do gentoo

(kiedys wcisnąłem z fc3 do gentoo, bo pasowaly mi akurat stery do

karty DVR z fc3, ale chcialem miec gentoo  :Wink:  dokladniej to wygladalo

bardziej zawile, ale to nie temat na tutaj)

Pozdrawiam

-- argasek (ort; litości... włącz jakiś spellchecker; przymiotnik "zawile" stopniujemy standardowo ('bardzo', 'bardziej'))Last edited by bartmarian on Fri Dec 22, 2006 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keman

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> nie wiem co to, ale nie napisales w jaki sposob szukales rozwiazania,
> 
> ja bym zaczol... od np. wsadzenia jaja archa do gentoo
> 
> (kiedys wcisnolem z fc3 do gentoo, bo pasowaly mi akurat stery do
> ...

 

Tyle że jak napisałem, to samo jajko na Arch Linux nie powoduje problemow, wiec chyba nie w tym rzecz.

Ustawialem swapiness, ale to chyba tez nie to...

Zastanawia mnie to, co robie nie tak, ze Gentoo srednio zajmuje mi o polowe wiecej pamieci niz Arch gdy mam odpalone to samo, i skad sie bierze jego lakomstwo na pamiec...

----------

## bartmarian

to samo jajko, a ta sama konfiguracja jajka ?

co Ci szkodzi gentoo odpalic z jajem archowym ?

od czegos trzeba zaczac szukanie  :Wink: 

----------

## keman

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> to samo jajko, a ta sama konfiguracja jajka ?
> 
> co Ci szkodzi gentoo odpalic z jajem archowym ?
> 
> od czegos trzeba zaczac szukanie 

 

To samo jajko, skopiowałem z Gentoo z /boot i na takim pracuje w Arch.

A mysle ze z przeniesieniem kernela z Archa moze byc problem, jest zbudowany modularnie, a w /lib/modules modulow niema  :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

nie wiem jak w archu to wyglada, w fc3 chyba moduly byly

w tym samym, albo w innym rpm... ale dzialalo  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> nie wiem jak w archu to wyglada, w fc3 chyba moduly byly
> 
> w tym samym, albo w innym rpm... ale dzialalo 

 

czytaj ze zrozumieniem, napisał że skopiował fizycznie jajko gentoowe do archa

----------

## BeteNoire

 *keman wrote:*   

> Odpalam firefoxa, otwieram sporo stron, rowniez we flashu i niemam problemow.
> 
> Wystarczy jednak, ze zrobie to samo po kilku godzinach pracy komputera i juz komputer zacznie swapowac.
> 
> Zeby bylo smieszniej, zamkne Firefoxa i ram zwolni sie (przy ciagle dzialajacym GNOME) do poziomu nawet 60MB zajetego, a swapu bede mial zajete ok. 100MB.

 

Dla mnie to jedyny trop jaki podałeś.

Zajętość pamięci to przypadkiem nie jest cache FF? Oglądasz dużo obrazków, animacji, flashy? U mnie zajmowały sporo pamięci, również swap. Najgorzej było z nspluginem dla acroreada, ten to potrafił zajmować pamięć. Ubicie procesu acroread zwalniało do kilkuset mb pamięci (btw. nie wie ktoś jak zrobić, żeby zamknięcie dokumentu pdf w oknie FF kończyło też proces acroread?). Poza tym w pewnym momencie złapałem się na tym, że intuicyjnie nauczyłem się parę razy dziennie zamknąć i odpalić FF, żeby oczyścić pamięć. Może w Archu inaczej jest Firefox kompilowany?

----------

## keman

No i problem powrócił, system zaczyna swapowc nie mając wykorzystanego ramu nawet w połowie.

Mam odpalone GNOME, Firefox, Gajim, Mpd, Sonata, odpalam kompilacje apache a tutaj nagle

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           504        422         81          0          0        253

-/+ buffers/cache:        169        335

Swap:          243          2        241

```

Nierozumiem dlaczego używał swap skoro mam dużo wolnego ramu (i jestem prawie pewien że takie użycie ramu miałem przez cały czas)...

Aktualnie korzystam z kernela 2.6.18-ck1-r2, czytałem to, ale niemogę ustawić vm.swappiness (niemam poprostu pliku /proc/sys/vm/swappiness, możliwe że przez ck-sources).

Mozna powiedziec ze SOLVED, patche z ck tak zarzadzaja pamiecia, ze czesto cos trafia to swapa.

W kazdym razie, system jest o wiele bardziej responsywny niz na vanilla-sources, a swapowanie nie powoduje mulenia, wiec jestem zadowolony  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Sam siedze na gentoo-sources i też mam taki problem. FireFox po kilku godzinach sprawia że zużycie ramu przez X'y mooocno wzrasta (do kilku setek MB) i niestety po zamknięciu FF zwalnia własną pamięć, ale zużycie przez X'y pozostaje aż do zabicia samych X'ów

----------

## 13Homer

512 MB to dość sporo, spróbuj popracować w ogóle bez swapu..

----------

## keman

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 512 MB to dość sporo, spróbuj popracować w ogóle bez swapu..

 

Bez swapu poprostu nie swapuje  :Wink: 

Ale rozumiem juz o co chodzi, poprostu ck sources zarzadza pamiecia w taki sposob, ze czesc pcha do swapa, zamiast usuwac wcale z pamieci, co korzystanie wplywa na wydajnosc.

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

Po godziach testowania, widze u siebie wzrost wydajnosci na patchsecie ck, nic nie muli, system dziala zwawiej.

Wniosek? Tak musi byc, system dziala ladniej niz gdyby nie swapowal, wiec nie narzekam  :Wink: 

A co do duzego uzycia pamieci przez firefoxa, udalo mi sie je troche zmieniejszyc, [url=http://kb.mozillazine.org/Reducing_memory_usage_(Firefox)]do poczytania[/url]  :Smile: 

Mimo tego, lepiej raz na kilka godzin wylaczyc przegladarke  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Mi od samego startu żre 80MB pamięci. A pamięcią nie grzeszę.

----------

## Yatmai

A tak propos ck, zdaje mi się, czy faktycznie gentoo-sources korzysta z niektórych patchy ck ?  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> A tak propos ck, zdaje mi się, czy faktycznie gentoo-sources korzysta z niektórych patchy ck ? 

 

Z tego co wiedze, to chyba nie  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Znowu mi się pozajączkowało  :Very Happy:  I nie wiem czemu zdawało mi się, że gen2 miało ok 20 patchy  :Very Happy: 

dobra, wezmę się za tego firefox'a, bo głupoty o kernelach gadam  :Very Happy: 

----------

